# LA Surf Girls Elite Programs 2007-2009 Opportunities



## ADPSOCCER (Nov 27, 2019)

LA Surf Girls Elite Program encompassing US Soccer DA and DPL is hosting opportunities for players to come out and play some games and get some training in to be evaluated for a spot in the program. If you are interested in attending then please RSVP: www.JOINLASURF.com #LASurfProud #LASDA #LASDPL#BestoftheBest #Opportunities #Experiences #MakeaMark#LeaveaMark


----------

